# christmas mice :D



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I was able to pick up a pair of does from petco, apparently the one here puts out their black, brown and PEW mice and keep the perdy ones in the back... lol which is where I got them from one is a younger doe she is white with light orange markings on her and pink eyes, the other is an older doe and she is either really fat or pregnant which either is possible I guess lol they had another doe there that was due any second and was in quarantine (they aren't allowed to sell mice they know are pregnant apparently) so it is possible she is pregnant and she is light grey all over but her nose is darker (like a Siamese marking almost), I have never seen a mouse like that she is just cute. this brings my group up to:
1 buck lavendar/white pink eyes
1 doe brown/white banded
1 doe black/white banded
1 doe broken black
1 doe orangey/white (lol not sure what she tech. is)
and 1 doe I think chinchilla maybe she certainly looks like a grey chinchilla except her nose

and all but two of the does are or could be pregnant so I am excited hopefully there will be babies!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

:lol: Congrats! I hope the two does pass quarantine!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah their tank looks so empty lol I have them both in a 20 gallon long for now but when I clean cages I will probably move them to a 10gal and put my 3 should be pregnant does in that tank. they both look really good right now so I don't think I will have any problems but I guess you never know :/ they will be in quarantine until the end of January unless the fatter one turns out to be pregnant then I will leave them solo until the babies are raised up since I don't want to stress anyone out more than necessary


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Good idea


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

the larger of the two new mice now looks like a softball with a head lol I have no doubt she is preggers now, hopefully the delivery goes well and she does well my boyfriend even noticed she was larger than when we brought her home lol she is very skittish too :lol:


----------

